# Black & white mid/long coat wanted



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

We are looking to re home or adopt, a young black and white female cat or kitten.

Since Ed, our other cat is now 2 1/2, we feel she would make friends more readily with a kitten or young cat.

If anyone nows of such a young cat or kitten in the Herts, Beds or Bucks area, I would appreciate information. Thank you


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just pushing this up, as still looking 

Just called around all the Cat's Protection again, just in case and still visiting local rescue centres each week.

I honestly would not have thought it would take this long to find the kitten we are looking for!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Another bump


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

We were looking at this time last year for a kitten and struggled to find one.
From what I have read previously, it seems that in the next month or two there is a big increase in the number of kittens available (must be the time of year).


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

No Luck yet ......... Dont forget the right baby is waiting for you...S/he may not have been born yet. Dont give up hope!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

We made our weekly treck to Southridge yesterday and arrived 10 mins after opening.

They were still cleaning our the cat blocks so after nearly half an hour we gave up since we had to start work.

They really are very unhelpful at that centre. Despite being regular weekly visitors they seem to care not a jot  We didn't even get to see the cats!


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

Nina said:


> We made our weekly treck to Southridge yesterday and arrived 10 mins after opening.
> 
> They were still cleaning our the cat blocks so after nearly half an hour we gave up since we had to start work.
> 
> They really are very unhelpful at that centre. Despite being regular weekly visitors they seem to care not a jot  We didn't even get to see the cats!


Terrible! I welcome all our visitors no matter how busy we are!


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

Copy of reply I put on your other post

If you were willing to travel up to North Wales we have just had in a gorgeous girl today, black and white longhaired, 7 months, but very small having been hand fed as a baby. She came in with her sister, pretty little tabbie and white.
Princess and Goldie. They sleep curled up together and so sweet! :001_wub:


----------

